# 
, !
      ,  ( ),    (10 )        . 
 :     ?      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


    ?

----------

> ?


      ,     ,   (       )   .

----------


## Korchagin

,      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      ?


    ,   .

----------


## ABell

14    ,      .

----------

?

----------


## ABell

. .

----------

> 14    ,      .


      14   1    .     ,   ,        ,     .

----------

